# Cat Friendly Sofa Fabric



## Shep (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi There,

Well, time to buy a new Sofa and Recliner. My new kitty has been really hard on my old stuff, but the fabric has a loose weave and her claws go in it really easily. So I'm thinking Microsuede. Is that a cat friendly fabric? Is there a better fabric I should look at? By the way, speaker grills are NOT cat friendly...Lol!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Oh, yeah, we have fans of speaker grilles here too! Plus one messed up tweeter (sp?) on hubby's beloved speakers so far.

We have microsuede, and it seems to be the best fabric for us. I can easily remove the fur, and it is extremely forgiving of nails, both blunt and fully lethal versions. Doesn't hold smells as much as fabric. Leather is bad, we have a lot of scratch and puncture marks on that. Upholstery fabric is a cat's best friend. Ours has been mauled beyond repair.


----------



## Crazy5 (Mar 13, 2006)

We have microsuede too, its great. Summer puked all down the back of my sofa and it came off with water and scrubbing. Really hard to stain, amd we dont have any claw marks from kitties running.


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

I manage a furniture store...........
Did you know that Microfiber was originally invented for people that have animals and kids? It has the highest tolerence to kids and pets, resists staining, and can be cleaned easily with soap and water! Some Microfibers are better than others, so you want to look for the THICKER feeling ones rather than the thinner ones. Fabrics are made in different mills and as everything is, some are better made than others. The better brand names generally use better fabrics rather than the cheaper ones to keep the costs down!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm bookmarking that. 8)


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

coaster said:


> I'm bookmarking that. 8)



You liked that info huh? :roll: 
I am just a walking talking furniture encyclopedia filled with a wealth of knowledge!    
20+ years in this business! So if anyone ever needs any help, ;et me know.


----------



## SammyO (Nov 27, 2004)

Wish I would have know this before buying leather..not that cats scratch it but when the miss a jump and try and cling for life...ugg..

we bought leather because of my allergies..how is Microfiber for allergies?


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

I have an old denim couch. The cats never touched it.


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

Denim is an awesome fabric. I have had 6 Denim sets and just recently got a orinted one. I actually miss the Denim and it was great with kids and animals. I really don't know about the Microfiber and Allergies but can find out.............after I return to work. I am home for a bit recovering from Pneumonia! I can tell you though that LEATHER is far better to repair from Cat and Dog Scratches than Fabric. There is a echnique that is used that no one would ever know something on a leather piece had been damaged. I used to manage this furniture store where one of the delivery men got fired. He somehow got into the building that night and went on a rampage with a case/box cutter razor knife in our Leather Department. Every Sofa had razor cuts clear thru the hides. We had a Leather Master come in and work his magic and you'd never know it!


----------



## reprot (Nov 11, 2004)

I bought a microsuede sofa and chair, it hasn't been delivered yet so time will tell. Here's the crazy part...the sofa is chocolate brown.


----------



## The Cat Whisperer (Jul 23, 2005)

The first microsuede piece of furniture I got was my LoveSac and OMG!!! It just is the coolest!!  Soooo soft and smoooth and easy to clean! the cats love it and Phoebe helps me fluff it every day! 

I would go with nothing other fromnow on! :thumb


----------



## AllergyCat (Aug 7, 2005)

We have a microfiber sectional and loveseat. It was the BEST investment we could have made!!

The furniture store where we bought it told us to use water only to clean it and it totally works. Our Ace got up on there when his allergies were bad and got blood all over it. Just a wet rag and it all came up with NO staining!

Also, you know how dogs just scratch around to 'make their beds' before they lay down? No problems there, either!!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Crazy5 said:


> We have microsuede too, its great. Summer puked all down the back of my sofa and it came off with water and scrubbing. Really hard to stain, amd we dont have any claw marks from kitties running.


I had to laugh at this one. Only a cat lover would take it in stride when their cat pukes down the back of their sofa!

This thread is so imformative. I will definitely get microfiber next sofa. Debo thanks for all the info!


----------

